# Opinions on TM Lewin shirts?



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Read a positive review on London Lounge. How are these for a basic shirt?

Thanks.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Acceptable, unremarkable, good value on sale would be the Cliff's Notes.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

They shrink with washing


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

anybody got measurements for the 16.5 x 36 and the 16 x 36? I'm interested in knowing the actual collar, actual sleeve, actual chest and actual waist after a few washes.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

poor quality-the shop's on Jermyn St but they're not what you'd call a Jermyn St shirt


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I may try the 170s Pink instead...


----------



## Mathguy (May 16, 2006)

*TM Lewin shirts*

I think they are a very good value. I have lots. They are certainly better made and have better fabrics then your typical department store shirt. I haven't had a problem with shrinkage. When they are on sale at four for 1oo pounds they are a very good deal. That's less than fifty dollars per shirt. I get their printed catalogs (much easier to see the fabrics then the website) and then phone in my orders. Service is very good. I often get my order seven days after placing the call.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I've had several Lewin shirts over the years . . .*

. . . and I find them acceptable in quality, though not exceptional.

I've had several Lewin shirts over the years, and they do, in my experience, shrink a little, though not badly (for that, Alain Figaret takes the cake - or any French-made shirt, in my limited experience). They can be a very good value when on sale, and they seem to have sales often.

For quality, I find Tyrwhitt a bit better "bang for the buck" (or pound, in this case). I've never bought Lewin shirts on-line - ironically enough, I've never bought Tyrwhitt shirts EXCEPT on-line (and on sale).


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Very good value, with nice fabric, long shirt tails, and decent pattern matching. Not world class fabric, and no MOP buttons, but that's never bothered me. Great shirt value. Never had a problem with fit, although some on this web site have. Beats the heck out of similar shirts by Brooks Brothers for the money. 

Also, I do not consider Pink (or Charles Tyrwhitt for that matter) shirts to be better (poor pattern matching, on mine the collar ends curled after a short time each day). I stopped buying those long ago. If you are considering spending that much money, why not see if you can find a deal on shirts by Hilditch and Key on either their site or Bromleys.


----------



## anglophile (Jul 7, 2006)

I always pop in to TM Lewin when I'm over in the UK. I have never ordered by post. I find their shirts to be of very good quality and nice fabrics and habe never had a shrinkage issue with them. As said, 4 for 100 pounds is a great deal and they have a frequent buyer card if you shop in the store. When I was there in may, I picked up 12 shirts, a half dozen ties and even one of their suits and a pair of shoes. I cashed in my buyers card and got 3 more ties and a pocket full of cuff knots thrown in. Not bad at all for my money.


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

I prefer TM Lewin shirts to Pink or Tyrrwhitt. The cloth seems better and longer lasting, the fit seems slimmer too. My first choice out of the triumvirate.


----------



## jmr (Mar 6, 2006)

I am very pleased with the Lewin shirts. I love the size of the collar (larger than Tyrwhitt) and the feel of the fabric. I do not understand the posts that have denigrated these shirts.


----------



## boston009 (Jul 14, 2004)

at 4 for 100 GBP they are a terrific value. i like the windsor collar, and try to get the luxury fabrics...


----------



## legb4wicket (Sep 30, 2005)

For the price, TM Lewin is difficult to beat. I own 10 of their shirts and am very satisfied. 

I love their patterns and fabrics. I find they fit true to size and have experienced no problems with shrinking during washings, although I hang dry them (as all shirts should be dried).

Regards,

LBW


----------



## andreyb (Dec 24, 2003)

A not of warning: Lewins are hell to iron.

Yes, I know that all shirts with not-fused collars and cuffs are difficult to iron. But I also have Harvie & Hudsons and Budds -- much, much easier to iron. Lewin' collars and cuffs are almost live on their own when you are ironing them -- you've ironed one side only to immediately find that another side is full of wrinkles.

Andrey


----------



## jfr333 (Mar 21, 2006)

Some of these more negative posts are indeed intriguing, as I have nothing to say but positive things about the cut and quality of these shirts. The only issue I had was with sizing, which required me to "go up" a half-size in neck size and a full size in sleeve length. 

In addition, a while back, I had an issue making contact with Lewin Customer Service, but after placing an additional order (yes, you read correctly, I placed an ADDITIONAL order after experiencing an unresolved issue, because I genuinely like the shirts so much), my return shipping costs were refunded. 

All in all, I would buy Lewin shirts over any other in the range, and, in my opinion, the patterns are better (some other makers' patterns look a bit "costumey").


----------



## habrahams (Aug 16, 2005)

My four Lewins have all shrunk in the neck to different sizes. Also, I have the 16 x 35s and while I'm barely 6' tall, they are way too short in the sides and tend to come out of my pants on the sides. The cut is fine, not too generous. I once went up a necksize but then the shirt was way to billowy. The fabrics are nice. In sum, due to shrinkage and shortage, I find these unwearable. Sad to say, CT and Pinks are better.

By the way, I mentioned the above to someone a senior person at Lewin, and they didnt seem to care.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

habrahams said:


> My four Lewins have all shrunk in the neck to different sizes. Also, I have the 16 x 35s and while I'm barely 6' tall, they are way too short in the sides and tend to come out of my pants on the sides. The cut is fine, not too generous. I once went up a necksize but then the shirt was way to billowy. The fabrics are nice. In sum, due to shrinkage and shortage, I find these unwearable. Sad to say, CT and Pinks are better.
> 
> By the way, I mentioned the above to someone a senior person at Lewin, and they didnt seem to care.


So they would not accept a return? I have had a problem with only one of their shirts, and they took it back and credited me for the cost that I paid to ship it to them. Don't know if they still do this.

I just bought another 4 of their shirts, had them cleaned, and no problems, thankfully. Nice long shirt tails that have not pulled out (meaningfully longer than a Brooks Bros. shirt, for example), and I'm 6' 4". Sorry that you are having problems, and I hope that they do take care of you.


----------



## gdc (Jul 12, 2005)

*Semi-fitted TM Lewin shirts*

My gripe with TM Lewin shirts has always been that they are far too big in the body, resulting in bunching of the shirt etc. I tried the new semi-fitted windsor collar range yesterday, and am very pleased to report that they have a much more flattering and slimmer shape for those who are looking for such a cut.

It's hard to go wrong with TM Lewin at £25 a shirt, and, even if you do have a problem (which I haven't) their returns policy seems to be generally reported as very good.


----------



## Leicester square (May 28, 2006)

I really struggle to see why so many people speak so highly of TMLewins shirts.

They are huge, of agricultural construction and are impossible to launder and press to a decent finish.

There are so many better options out there.

Without trying, as many do on this and simiar forums to make comparisons that fail to take into account huge pricing differences ( ie why go to TMLewins when T&A are a few metres away?) I would say that Woods of Shropshire are much better, Harvie & Hudson likewise and Clarke & Dawe and Smyth & Gibson in Belfast also produce shirts in a different league. Mostl can be found in sales etc for not much more than the foreign made rubbish Lewins and Tyrwhitt churn out.

Ede & Ravenscroft are another option.

I would rather buy 2 half decent shirts for my £100 than 4 from TMLewins.

I guess I just don't get it?


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Leicester square said:


> I really struggle to see why so many people speak so highly of TMLewins shirts.
> 
> They are huge, of agricultural construction and are impossible to launder and press to a decent finish.
> 
> ...


Compared to shirts by Brooks Brothers, they really are not all that baggy; in fact, they have a slimmer cut. Shirts in the USA have historically had a fuller fit. I don't wash and press my own shirts, but commercial presses here in the USA don't seem to have a hard time with shirts by Lewin. Mine come out great. I agree that there are better shirts to be had, but buying Lewin is about value for your money.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

smr said:


> Compared to shirts by Brooks Brothers, they really are not all that baggy; in fact, they have a slimmer cut. Shirts in the USA have historically had a fuller fit.


Probably accurate - my Tyrwhitt's are closer to my BB slim fits than my BB traditional fit- I think the chest was 2 inches tighter than the BB traditional fit. The Tyrwhitt fitted is rather tight on me (16 x 36, 50 overarm, 41 chest, 35-36 waist) . I should have my Lewin's in a few days, and we'll how those go - I ordered up (16.5 x 36) upon the advice of this forum.


----------



## jmr (Mar 6, 2006)

Can one purchase two shirts from Smythe & Gibson for £100?


----------



## Lawman (May 31, 2006)

I have four Lewins with the Windsor collar, and I love them. They are all of the "luxury" line. Frankly, they are my favorite shirts, and I have some pretty high end Italian shirts that cost a hell of a lot more. I love the heavy fabric and stiff collars. I bought a size larger than normal due to the warnings of shrinkage, but I launder my own shirts and have not noticed any shrinkage.

I do have to say that they are the only "English" shirts I have purchased. I just bought four more last week. I wanted to try something different, such as H&K or H&H, but their internet sites did not have nearly the variety in patterns and colors that Lewin had.


----------



## Leicester square (May 28, 2006)

> Can one purchase two shirts from Smythe & Gibson for £100?


In a sale, yes.


----------



## boston009 (Jul 14, 2004)

heads up: looks like lewin is now offering their windsor collar shirts (including the better fabrics) for 20 pounds...


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

*I LIKE LEWIN*

I think these shirts are a great value. But, one should plan to acquire a larger neck size by 1/2 inch because these shrits shrink (in the dryer anyway, maybe not on the line) in the neck.

I sent the first one I ordered as a trial back to exchange for a 1/2" larger neck and they cheerfully replaced it immediately with the same shirt 1/2" larger in the neck and it was fine. I wore that shirt today, in fact.

These are my favorite shirts at the moment, too. Their higher quality is near Brooks top line, IMHO and at a whole lot less.

Oh, I dry mine on delicate and that seems to have contained any additional shrinkage.

Best to you all!


----------



## legb4wicket (Sep 30, 2005)

boston009 said:


> heads up: looks like lewin is now offering their windsor collar shirts (including the better fabrics) for 20 pounds...


Aaaagh!

I've just paid off my credit card!

Thanks for the heads-up though.

I just purchased half-a-dozen.

LBW


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, I also received an email for $54 shirts yesterday from Charles Tyrwhitt.


----------



## Mathguy (May 16, 2006)

I'm intrigued. What can you tell me about Woods of Shropshire or Smythe and Gibson?


----------



## anglophile (Jul 7, 2006)

I went for a walk in the woods of Shopshire a few years ago........

Or is that not what you meant?


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

*Lewin - Thoughts*

I'd say that quality-wise, you really can't complain at what Lewin offer, although I confess to having bought them recently only because they're cheap.

The constant discounts and rapid expansion (a "shirtmaker" at Lakeside, Brent Cross and Meadowhall? ) have, however, devalued the brand, or what's left of it.

The quality of fabric is generally good, and I haven't had issues with standards of construction. I always hang shirts to dry, but will concede that the collars of some of the heavier cloths appear to have shrunk. The Oxfords and smoother fabrics in particular are a real pain to iron.

The problem is the fit - they are H-U-G-E in the body. I'm in between a 16" and a 16.5" collar, but have bought 16" because I looked like an extra in Pirates of the Caribbean in the 16.5" shirt. Even the semi-fitted shirt is more than a bit _blouson_ with flat-fronted trousers (and I'm not as slim as I was).

This has made me realise I need to have shirts made (and not by 40 Savile Row this time ... ) because I need to taper the body, adjust sleeve length and fractionally move the collar button to obtain a reasonable fit ...

As for the others apparently desperately following in Lewin's wake, like Hawes & Curtis - why?


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

*I totally agree with Leicester Square's comments*

You get what you pay for


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*lewin shirts*

I have over 60 Tyrwhitt, Coles, Hawes and Curtis shirts, and now I have ordered 4 Lewin's with the cutaway collar. I have never had a shirt shrink or lost a button. As long as they don't come off, I don't see that it is important to have MOP buttons since they are all covered by your tie. You have to expect shrinkage in a cotton shirt if you don't do your own and not use the dryer. As far as being hard to iron, I think that that lies with the skills of the ironer and the quality of the iron. I bought a Black and Decker iron and had problems so I trashed it. With my new T-Fall iron, I can press shirts better than any of the commercial laundries I've used.

Lewin did charge too much for shipping. I have never paid more than $10 from Coles or Tyrwhitt. Lewin was 15 pounds or $28.1. You have to watch the shipping costs on British goods. The tarrifs have been drastically lowered so the US is a great market for British goods. When they charge too much for shipping or alterations, e-mail your complaint. London clothiers will eventually sell more to the US than they do at home, so let your complaints be known!


----------



## ndemeis (Oct 2, 2006)

Was a big fan of the super 140's but saddly they are no more.

```

```


----------



## Henrik RS (Jan 10, 2006)

andreyb said:


> A not of warning: Lewins are hell to iron.
> Andrey


Most Jermyn St. shirts are hard to iron. Lewin shirts aren't the worst. My Harvie & Hudson shirts drive me crazy everytime.

/Henrik


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

If you have the space, a steam generator-type iron is a godsend for shirts.

Only wish I'd realised this when I bought a new iron a few months back ...

Otherwise, iron them damp.


----------



## MarkusH (Dec 10, 2004)

upr_crust said:


> I've had several Lewin shirts over the years, and they do, in my experience, shrink a little, though not badly (for that, Alain Figaret takes the cake - or any French-made shirt, in my limited experience).


What's your experience with Alain Figaret? Just curious - My dad had quite a few many years ago.


----------



## Henrik RS (Jan 10, 2006)

Trommel said:


> If you have the space, a steam generator-type iron is a godsend for shirts.
> 
> Only wish I'd realised this when I bought a new iron a few months back ...
> 
> Otherwise, iron them damp.


I have got one of those, but I still think that certain Jermyn St. shirts are a hell to iron...:-(

Nonetheless, I would really recommend a steam generator system. Once you're used to it, you cannot live without it.

/Henrik


----------



## jmr (Mar 6, 2006)

What exactly is a steam generator system? Thanks.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

jmr said:


> What exactly is a steam generator system? Thanks.


An iron that puffs out steam from the holes on the bottom of the iron? That's what I have - makes ironing rather easy even if the shirt is dry.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*Lewin shirts*

I have just picked up a few at £20 (still on the website as a September special https://www.tmlewin.co.uk/Category.aspx/MensShirts ) and am pleasantly surprised at the quality.

Trimmer


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

jmr said:


> What exactly is a steam generator system? Thanks.


An iron with a large separate, remote, water boiler which can provide lots of continuous steam.


----------



## joshuagb (Nov 27, 2004)

Just thought I'd say for the record that I bought 4 of these shirts with 36 length and paid for them to be altered to 35.5. However, they were all altered to 35 instead (the point-five got chopped off on the web they said). When I first tried them on, I decided the fit was long enough, and I wouldn't bother returning. But after a washing the sleeve shrunk a little and I now want them to be slightly longer. Oh well. If I order from them again, I'm going to insist on free alterations and shipping.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

ndemeis said:


> Was a big fan of the super 140's but saddly they are no more.
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


+1. The best value, IMO, was when the Superior 140s were included in the 4 for 100 GBP sale.

The fabrics are outstanding and they came with MOP buttons and their nice nickel collar stays


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

The most recent one I bought was (as mentioned elsewhere) a "Luxury" twill - after four or five wears, the supplied plastic collar stiffeners have broken through the underside of the collar fabric, the twill is pilled and bobbled in random areas where it can't have suffered any abrasion, and it looks and feels like a synthetic dish cloth unless you go OCD with the ironing.

A shame, as the quality wasn't all that bad a few years back.


----------



## idler (Nov 23, 2006)

*Thumbs down to Lewins*

The first Jermyn Street shirt I ever had was a TM Lewin and it was great. As my single smart shirt, it served me well as a poor student and for Grad interviews. Then, only a few years later I bought a couple more and they just were not the same. By then their permanent 'sale' had begun and within a few outings, I realised that something had changed. The fabrics are just not that good quality any more. They just don't stay pressed - by coffee time you still look like you've slept in it. But I must say that for the price they are excellent value - it just depends what you are in the market for. Pinks are a bit better but a quite different shirt in all sorts of ways (and they never fit my shoulders). Tyrwhitt are pretty similar to Lewins I find.

I would definately agree with the chap above who recommended buying two proper Jermyn Street shirts instead of 4 Lewins. H&K would be a good choice and their sale-by-mail/website provides good value.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

My experience with Lewin is still positive. It may be that the fabrics are not quite as good as they were as recently as a few years ago, but they are still holding up well for me. They have been better for me than shirts by T. Pink and C. Tyrwhitt, as I have found the fabrics for those brands to be worse in some cases. With Pink the collars curl for me (and not even an effort to match patterns anywhere), and with Tyrwhitt, the collars have some sort of thick synthetic "interlining" that I find to be very uncomfortable. Will not buy Pink or Tyrwhitt under any circumstances.

Agree with the choice of H&K. They are my favorites, along with T&A. Both may also be on the way downhill, at least for RTW, as it was posted here recently that they along with the likes of Lewin, will be sourcing fabrics in India.


----------



## SimonC (Nov 15, 2006)

I own shirts by a number of manufacturers (Pink, H&H, T&A, Tyrwhitt etc). For the money, the Lewin shirts are great value for money. They're larger in the body than my T&As, so don't look quite so good, but they're made from a reasonable fabric, and seem to wash and iron well (though the single twill shirt I brought bobbled quickly).

I only paid £20 each from a Lewin sale shop near Leadenhall market, and at that price I'd suggest you fill your boots - even tapered to fit me by a local tailor and with MOP buttons sewn on they're a fair margin cheaper than H&K (though I only did this to one shirt as an experiment, and it was probably too much trouble to bother with again).

I can't comment on the collar shrinkage issue, I brought 15.5" as normal and they seem fine.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I also bought a Lewin 100 spread collar within the past three weeks. Several washings later it is still fine but shrank a tad--good for me as it was a tad big. Quality was fine as was the fit. All in all not bad value. Will try them again in the future.


----------



## 53latour (Jul 20, 2005)

I have bought Lewin shirts (windsor collar) on-line based on comments on the this forum. I think they offer very good value at the sale prices. I do not consider them special occasion shirts, but good, solid everyday shirts. I wear a 17.5, 36 and have not experienced the shrinkage others mention. I have my shirts laundered. The fit is slightly tighter than BB and RL, but only by a bit. On-line orders have shipped promptly and have arrived in no more than 10 total days via standard shipping option. I had to exchange a shirt once (they sent the wrong shirt) and they had the exchange back to me a week from the day I sent it back. They didn't reimburse my postage, but the exchange was sent N/C.


----------



## tomby (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a few Lewin shirts and have found that the luxury versions are the way to go -- better fabric, less shrinkage, good bang for the buck in the sense that they are far above what the same money will buy you stateside.

That said, I ordered a pair of luxury shirts on the "Windsor Collar for 20" quid special a month or so ago. After several weeks, one shirt arrived and there was no communication as to where the other one was. I wrote to customer service asking what was going on and waited -- no reponse. 

Wrote again and finally got a note saying that the shirt was out of stock and that I had a credit.

I replied and ordered a replacement (providing 2 backup choices just in case) and asked for a confirmation. Nothing.

I have now written 3 follow up e-mails asking where my shirt or my money is -- absolutely no reponse.

So Lewin has had my money for several months, never bothered to let me know that the original order could be filled, and has yet to give me either a refund or a shirt.

This is the worst kind of customer service possible. I have done business with all sorts of overseas firms and have never been treated this badly.
I'll never buy another product from them again.

Tomby


----------



## Rob Nicholson (Feb 22, 2007)

*t m lewin problems*



tomby said:


> I have a few Lewin shirts and have found that the luxury versions are the way to go -- better fabric, less shrinkage, good bang for the buck in the sense that they are far above what the same money will buy you stateside.
> 
> That said, I ordered a pair of luxury shirts on the "Windsor Collar for 20" quid special a month or so ago. After several weeks, one shirt arrived and there was no communication as to where the other one was. I wrote to customer service asking what was going on and waited -- no reponse.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear that, As far as i know they are reshaking their customer service center with regards to emails, let me know here if you have any more thoughts and i'll pass them onto my contact there.
regards


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

Can't believe that many actually like Lewin shirts even at the price. I have half a dozen that I regret buying. For the same price I would def go with CT anyday - better styles, better cuts, easy to iron. The Lewins, as others have pointed out, are terrible to iron (CT's are so easy), the plain white shirts are too see through and thin, and they shrink significantly! The advt they have is the collar is unfused (unlike CT) but I don't care bout such things - for me the fit and cut and styling is of paramount importance. CT all the way for the same price...


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Zubberah said:


> Can't believe that many actually like Lewin shirts even at the price. I have half a dozen that I regret buying. For the same price I would def go with CT anyday - better styles, better cuts, easy to iron. The Lewins, as others have pointed out, are terrible to iron (CT's are so easy), the plain white shirts are too see through and thin, and they shrink significantly! The advt they have is the collar is unfused (unlike CT) but I don't care bout such things - for me the fit and cut and styling is of paramount importance. CT all the way for the same price...


Just a difference in preferences, Zubberah. I prefer the TM Lewin Fabrics (none of mine were see-through, and some of my CT's had pretty thin fabrics), and I strongly dislike the fused collars on a CT, as they use some sort of nasty, thicker fusing, and it is much more uncomfortable to me than the unfused collars on a Lewin, and the ends of the collar points often curled, which hasn't happened for me with Lewin. The cuffs on the CT's I bought also seemed to have some sort of cheap fusing in them--looked awful at the end of the day. Also, never a problem with a Lewin shrinking too much--maybe I've just been lucky. My cleaners have no problem at all pressing Lewins, and I prefer their styles to that of CT. I bought 4 or 5 CT's in 1998, and I wouldn't consider buying another.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I prefer Lewins to CT as well. I like Lewins' patterns and the cut better. I do, however size up 1/2 inch on the neck and go with a 36" sleeve when I normally wear 35" - and it works fine. My only complaint about Lewins is that the French cuffs are a tad too large for my wrists. I can only wear silk knots as cufflinks with the Lewins (and even then, they're a bit too loose) becasue they keep the cuff closed slightly more tightly than my metal links. CT cuffs fit me fine.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I own both Lewin and CT shirts, and . . .*

. . . though I like both shirts (for the price), I find CT's a bit better.

I've been buying Lewin shirts for some 20+ years (and I have a few that are that old), and find that they are not quite as long-wearing as CT's, but that they do come in more adventuresome patterns and colours. I have experienced some shrinkage with Lewin shirts, though nothing so horrid as to prevent me from comfortably wearing the shirts.

Oddly enough, I've never bought CT shirts in any of their stores, either in NYC or London, but only from the Web site (and only on sale), whereas I've never bought Lewin shirts except in the Jermyn St. store, where, inevitably, no matter when I go to London, there is some form of sale on the shirts.

Today's shirt is CT, one of their 180's, in a pale solid pink twill fabric, with double cuffs, my latest purchase from CT (its first outing, in fact).


----------



## Rob Nicholson (Feb 22, 2007)

*Ironing*

As to ironing problems, well I'm sure anyone who's had a brief flirtation with the British Army knows how to iron properly as I do!
lol
Though in the past I have seen a man look at an iron in a hotel and ask how to use it as previously in Sri Lanka his servants did all of that for him!


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Rob Nicholson said:


> As to ironing problems, well I'm sure anyone who's had a brief flirtation with the British Army knows how to iron properly as I do!
> lol
> Though in the past I have seen a man look at an iron in a hotel and ask how to use it as previously in Sri Lanka his servants did all of that for him!


Good to have you here Rob Nicholson. A few questions for you, as you appear to be employed by or related to TM Lewin in some way. Where are the shirts now being made? Also, why have several of the members here received such poor customer service as of late via the internet? Finally, why did they get rid of their Sea Island Cotton shirts? Thanks!

Edit: Sorry about the thumbs down icon. Must have mistakenly clicked on it when posting.


----------



## joshuagb (Nov 27, 2004)

*Customer Service*

I have to say that despite my sleeve alteration problems, I found customer service quite good. There was one chap who I emailed back and forth in the mail order department who was always quick to respond. I think he was the mail order manager. Anyhow, Lewins seem to be the best value out there in shirts. I think the quality is better than Brooks Bros., for much less money.


----------



## brandonmichelt (Apr 28, 2006)

I also much prefer Lewin to CT. With the exception of two random selections, the fabrics of my CT shirts have all been very thin with little body at all. In my experience, Lewin shirts tend to be much more suitable for everyday wear.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

joshuagb said:


> I have to say that despite my sleeve alteration problems, I found customer service quite good. There was one chap who I emailed back and forth in the mail order department who was always quick to respond. I think he was the mail order manager. Anyhow, Lewins seem to be the best value out there in shirts. I think the quality is better than Brooks Bros., for much less money.


I've also had great experiences with their service, but I haven't needed to deal with one of their CSR's in over a year (my recent purchase a few months ago went well). I was concerned because just recently at least a few members here were having no luck at all getting anyone to respond to their emails, which is pretty awful.

I feel the same way that you do, joshuagb, about the value TM Lewin has offered, and have felt that way since 1998 when I first tried their shirts. Outside of BB OCBD's and pinpoint BD's, I also have not been able find a reason to buy their shirts over TM Lewin. I am concerned, however, based on some of the posts here that quality problems may be increasing at TM Lewin. I hope that they are continuing to offer the same great value.


----------



## joshuagb (Nov 27, 2004)

smr said:


> Outside of BB OCBD's and pinpoint BD's, I also have not been able find a reason to buy their shirts over TM Lewin.


Well here's a good clue for Lewin on how to compete with Brooks Bros. on the button down department. I agree -- the Lewin button downs seem to be available in only Large, Medium, etc, sizes.


----------



## Rob Nicholson (Feb 22, 2007)

smr said:


> Good to have you here Rob Nicholson. A few questions for you, as you appear to be employed by or related to TM Lewin in some way. Where are the shirts now being made? Also, why have several of the members here received such poor customer service as of late via the internet? Finally, why did they get rid of their Sea Island Cotton shirts? Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Sorry about the thumbs down icon. Must have mistakenly clicked on it when posting.


Hi there, ok just to clear something up that i was a little worried about! I work at tmlewin but in no way represent the company! :teacha:
So these are my personal opinions here and i although i appreciate comments both good and bad, as part of ongoing discussions 99% of questions should be refered to customer service! the reason i left the hyperlink on the end of my comment was for peoples convenience as we were talking about tmlewin - tho in retrospect i do realise how funny that looks! 
hope this helps!
Rob


----------



## Cravate Noire (Feb 21, 2007)

A comment for those who complain about shrinking shirts: 
Cotton is a natural fibre, it is nothing unusual that ist shrinks, T&A e.g. even give the information how much longer/wider their sleeves and collars are than the size tells you, because of shrinkage.
On topic:
I personally like T.M.Lewin very much, 65-80 pounds is ok I think and when they are on sale it's really a bargain.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Rob Nicholson said:


> Hi there, ok just to clear something up that i was a little worried about! I work at tmlewin but in no way represent the company! :teacha:
> So these are my personal opinions here and i although i appreciate comments both good and bad, as part of ongoing discussions 99% of questions should be refered to customer service! the reason i left the hyperlink on the end of my comment was for peoples convenience as we were talking about tmlewin - tho in retrospect i do realise how funny that looks!
> hope this helps!
> Rob


So as an employee of TM Lewin, would you please tell us where the shirts are made? Thank you, and nice to have you here, Rob.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Interesting that you mention T&A . . . .*

. . . one of the worst case of collar & cuff shrinkage that I ever experienced was with a T&A shirt (from Bergdorf's in NYC) - certainly much worse than any shrinkage I've experienced either with Lewin or CT. Interestingly enough, I've never had the same problem with H&K.

I've also experienced a bad shrinkage problems with a shirt from Alain Figaret, as well as another, less well-known shirt brand made in France.



Cravate Noire said:


> A comment for those who complain about shrinking shirts:
> Cotton is a natural fibre, it is nothing unusual that ist shrinks, T&A e.g. even give the information how much longer/wider their sleeves and collars are than the size tells you, because of shrinkage.
> On topic:
> I personally like T.M.Lewin very much, 65-80 pounds is ok I think and when they are on sale it's really a bargain.


----------



## Rob Nicholson (Feb 22, 2007)

smr said:


> So as an employee of TM Lewin, would you please tell us where the shirts are made? Thank you, and nice to have you here, Rob.


To be totally honest I dont know at the moment, I know that John Francombe used to be based UK ref https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T_m_lewin and i will enquire, i know the designers are all uk based.
thanks 
rob


----------



## Cravate Noire (Feb 21, 2007)

upr_crust said:


> . . . one of the worst case of collar & cuff shrinkage that I ever experienced was with a T&A shirt (from Bergdorf's in NYC) - certainly much worse than any shrinkage I've experienced either with Lewin or CT. Interestingly enough, I've never had the same problem with H&K.
> 
> I've also experienced a bad shrinkage problems with a shirt from Alain Figaret, as well as another, less well-known shirt brand made in France.


Do you know how much it was?

*Shrinkage* 
Because Turnbull & Asser use only the best quality natural fabrics these tend to shrink slightly when washed a few times. For this reason we have made our collars ½ inch (1.25cm) larger and our sleeves 7/8 inch (2.22cm) longer than their stated size. Please take this into account when you first receive your shirt should you try-it-on for size before its first wash.

from:

I think much more than ½ inch in collar is really a lot, you're right!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*The shrinkage was at least 1/2 inch . . . .*

. . . and affected both the collar and the cuffs, as did the shrinkage of the French shirts, one of which I had re-collared and re-cuffed (an act more born of sentimentality than of fiscal probity - the process cost me about $55).

I bought the T&A shirt at Bergdorf's on sale, and did not have the foresight to ask the salesperson whether the size as stated would be the size after shrinkage (it was not). It made some charity shop's men's clothing selection all the more enticing to those who can shop thrift stores . . . .



Cravate Noire said:


> Do you know how much it was?
> 
> *Shrinkage*
> Because Turnbull & Asser use only the best quality natural fabrics these tend to shrink slightly when washed a few times. For this reason we have made our collars ½ inch (1.25cm) larger and our sleeves 7/8 inch (2.22cm) longer than their stated size. Please take this into account when you first receive your shirt should you try-it-on for size before its first wash.
> ...


----------



## spreadcollar (Dec 13, 2005)

In terms of the Lewin Fitted line, I think the Charles Tyrwhitt's slim-fit shirts are superior -- the CT shirt has a higher armhole and is cut closer to the body. The slim Lewins, for me, are still a good-fitting shirt. 

I have not had any unusual shirkage issues with my Lewins.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Rob Nicholson said:


> Hi there, ok just to clear something up that i was a little worried about! I work at tmlewin but in no way represent the company! :teacha:


Hi Rob,

I'd like to echo the others and say that I'm happy that someone from the company is here.

For the record, I've been wearing T.M. Lewin shirts for the past 2-3 years now, and have been extremely satisfied with the fit and quality, and I have no problems ironing them. My wife even likes perusing the cataolgue!

I haven't ruled out CT (I've ordered the catalogue), H&H, or H&K, but for where I am right now, Lewin's offers colourful dress shirts for very reasonable prices.

Geoff


----------



## 69monaro (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's my 2 cents:

I like the fabric of the Lewins very much and they have withstood my laundering habits quite well. However, they are a bit blousy...even the fitted shirts are not at all slim. For some reason only one of my four Lewin's is a pain in the ass to iron (it is a light blue end on end).

The cut of my CT is much narrower but the feel and weight of the fabric is not as nice as the Lewin's I own.

I would be totally satisfied if I could get the CT cut in the Lewin fabric and patterns.

Cheers,
69 Monaro


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

*Lewin over CT*

I think the lewins are superior to the CTs hands down. fabrics are nicer, collars feel much better.

The only issue i have with the lewins is that they are bit big for my slim body (but not as big as the usal us brands). So if you have to get them altered, the value equation goes down.

As such, does anyone know if the Lewin fitted shirts are also slimmed down in the sleeve? The pictures in thier catalog look like simple darts to the back.


----------



## spreadcollar (Dec 13, 2005)

The non-"luxury" line shirts (100s) wrinkle more, in my experience.



69monaro said:


> Here's my 2 cents:
> 
> The cut of my CT is much narrower but the feel and weight of the fabric is not as nice as the Lewin's I own.
> 
> ...


----------



## spreadcollar (Dec 13, 2005)

The fitted lewins have slimmer sleeves, give them a try.



kbuzz said:


> As such, does anyone know if the Lewin fitted shirts are also slimmed down in the sleeve? The pictures in thier catalog look like simple darts to the back.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi all,

My only gripe (minor as it is) concerns the John Francomb shirts. The patterns and colours are absolutely lovely, but I was reluctant to order one because I was certain that it wouldn't fit. I'm not fat by any means (5'11", 185 lbs., 36" waist), but I have always been barrel-chested with a squarish build. Last month, I saw a Francomb (a "Milan") that looked too good to pass up, so I took advantage of Lewin's 4-for-£100 deal.

I find that the shirt is indeed wonderful, and slimming, too. If the shirt were slightly less tapered around the waist, by only one inch, it would be perfect. Still, it doesn't cling around my waist like spandex, so it might be okay with a higher-waisted pair of trousers - I'm wearing it tomorrow to see.

What I would love to see would be an option to buy a Francomb shirt with a slightly less tapered fit (but slimmer than the regular fit - their new "City Casual" shirts are like this, and fit me fine), because the colours and patterns really are astounding, IMO. Even if Lewin's charged extra for the option, I would go for it. 

Geoff


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Geoff Gander, I've been toying with the idea of getting a Francomb shirt, but like you I wondered about the fit, being squarish and also having a 36" waist. What neck size did you get ?


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Rich,

I bought a shirt with a 15.5" neck and 34.5" sleeves. I wondered whether buying a shirt with a 16" neck might provide a little more room, under the assumption that the larger a person's neck is, the larger their body is _supposed_ to be. Of course, IMO there is no such thing as a "normal" shape.

Geoff


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Geoff Gander said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> I bought a shirt with a 15.5" neck and 34.5" sleeves. I wondered whether buying a shirt with a 16" neck might provide a little more room, under the assumption that the larger a person's neck is, the larger their body is _supposed_ to be. Of course, IMO there is no such thing as a "normal" shape.
> 
> Geoff


I can see that a slim-cut 15.5" neck shirt would be a bit snug on a 36" waist. I'm not sure that going up 1/2" in the neck is going to make a big enough difference. Hawes and Curtis do some slim cut shirts similar to Francomb that have darts at the back you can take out.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Just an update...I'm wearing my Francomb now with a regular pair of chinos. The higher waistband, combined with a belt, disguise any snugness that might exist around the waist. The shirt, however, is comfortable - even when sitting at the computer. The true test will be after it comes out of the wash, but from my experience Lewin shirts don't shrink all that much.

At any rate, if it doesn't work out I'll just exchange it for something else, thanks to their no-quibble guarantee. :icon_smile_big: Hopefully it won't come to that. Here's what I ordered:



Geoff


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Right, well that's encouraging. With my 16.5" neck and 36" waist I should be fine. Thanks.


----------



## Rob Nicholson (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich, Geoff,
Sorry for getting to this thread late! If you look at the francombs shirt catagory: do these explanations help at all? Must admit i've been thrown by which is slimmer - to the extent I have one Milan i dont wear as I prefer a closely fitted shirt, whereas the Rovereto is not as fitted.
rob


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Rich,

Let me say again how nice it is that someone at TM Lewin is part of this community! I had a look at what you wrote. I suppose what would help even more would be the company's view on which is actually slimmer - "tailored fit" or "fitted body shape". My guess, based on how the shirts look, is that the Milan is slightly slimmer-fitting than the Rovereto. Maybe a sentence under the Milan's description like, "This shirt tends to be slimmer-fitting than the Rovereto" might be helpful.

Alternatively, to help people used to conventional shirts (and who wish to try something new, as I did), you might want to consider adding a simple table on Francomb shirts to the sizing guide on your site, covering collar, sleeve, and suggested waist measurements.

Let me know if this helps,

Geoff


----------



## Rob Nicholson (Feb 22, 2007)

*francomb shirts*

Hi Geoff,
Glad to see that I'm welcome here :icon_smile:
Actually with the Francombs the Rovereto is for the slimmer gentleman, the Milan for the slightly larger! I'll make some amends to the description and I'll be looking into putting a seperate sizing chart for them up as well. 
Was frustrating for me as well when I ended up buying a Milan and a Rovereto and wondering what the difference was - couldn't tell until I realised the Milan was a tent on me! 
of course i'm always a fan of any feedback!
rob


----------



## Cherz (Mar 9, 2007)

Rob: TM Lewin seems to only have double cuffs available for the formal shirts. Are there any particular reasons for not offering single cuffs (there is actually a dropdown box, but I've failed to see a proper use of it, i.e. more than one option...)


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Leicester square said:


> I really struggle to see why so many people speak so highly of TMLewins shirts.
> 
> They are huge, of agricultural construction and are impossible to launder and press to a decent finish.
> 
> ...


Who is A&T? You also mentioned a bunch of places. for the same price (or a little more) which one would you suggest as an everyday shirt?
Without trying, as many do on this and simiar forums to make comparisons that fail to take into account huge pricing differences ( ie why go to TMLewins when T&A are a few metres away?) I would say that Woods of Shropshire are much better, Harvie & Hudson likewise and Clarke & Dawe and Smyth & Gibson in Belfast also produce shirts in a different league. Mostl can be found in sales etc for not much more than the foreign made rubbish Lewins and Tyrwhitt churn out.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

I recently purchased a non-iron twill shirt from Tyrwitt. Compared to the shirts I purchased from 2009, this one has compromises in detailing that "cheapen" the shirt. First off the double cuffs are not in exact half-size sleeve lengths: there's two buttonholes that allows one to adjust the fit. Not something I expected in a premium-quality shirt and typically found in lesser quality shirts (RL Lauren, more expensive PVH brands, etc). Doesn't leave an impression of quality. Compared to my T.M. Lewin shirts, this one seems inferior. 

Wish I sized 1/2 inches up on the collar on my T.M. Lewin shirts as they feel like they've shrunk down a half-size. 

What's with T.M. Lewin's avoidance of barrel cuffs? My stepfather won't wear double cuffs which is a shame because I wanted to buy him a few T.M. Lewin shirts for Christmas. Is this generally a Brit cultural bias agains barrel cuffs for business/formal?

T.M. Lewin's contrast-collar bengal stripe is my favorite "special occasion" shirt.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Decades ago when I bought Lewin shirts they had two problems:-

1) Shrinkage

2) The very tip of the collars curl inwards.

The second problem is the worst as you could size up for shrinkage. I would rather have a department store polycotton shirt with a fused collar that does not curl than what Lewin offered.

Ede and Ravenscroft sale is the best bet for a British made shirt or Harvie Hudson if you are not worried where the shirt is made.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Kingstonian said:


> Decades ago when I bought Lewin shirts they had two problems:-
> 
> 1) Shrinkage
> 
> ...


Have purchased a couple of shirts this year and last, have not noticed problem 1 or 2. They are fair value, in fact the cheapest 'ok' shirts around.

Turnbull & Asser and Emma Willis is of course much better. So are a lot of other shirts. But they are not as cheap.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Gentlemen, please take a moment to note the date on a thread before replying. 
Prior to exhumation, this thread had rested in peace for 6 1/2 years.

...And to reply to a 7 year old post from earlier in the thread is akin to remarking on a epitaph and expecting a response from the owner of the stone. 

(Not to mention rule 5: "Don't gratuitously bump threads. Adding superfluous posts that in our judgment serve no other real purpose than to bump long-dead threads to the top of the Forum is not allowed. If there is any doubt in your mind whether the post you wish to make falls into this category, please contact a moderator.")


----------



## goonerk (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone every notice that the sizes of their casual shirts change year to year despite being labelled the same?

Picked up 4 casual shirts last year in large..they fit great and still do. repeated same order this year in the end of year sale...going for more pattens and the size was *much much* smaller than Large. 
I had to return and get an XL...Fits fine in the shoulders but the length of the shirt is too long if you don't want to tuck it in.


----------

